# immunology and herpetology???



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

Just wondering if there was any one who is specialist in both subjects?? Probs not but worth a shout lol 
Iv been looking at uni's across the world lol on the web and can't find anycourse's that cover both subjects!!! I can't even find a zoology course that covers both subjects, immunology is a completely diffrent subject really but i would love to find and study for years on a course that covers both subjects!!!

Any help would be great! Cheers guys!


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

You'll struggle to find many herp courses tbh, there are no full herp courses taught in UK only modules within general biology or zoology degrees.

Your best bet would be to specialise in immunology which is incredibly cellular based and then work on immunology of reptiles for dissertation or as a PhD afterwards. Other way round would mean you wouldnt have lab expertise of immunology, where as herpetology can be learnt in spare time/as hobby.


----------



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

Cheers buddy!!
It's really annoying that if you really want to do some thing its some times not possible lol like this with out spending your life time in uni or in other education!!!

Cheers for the infomation buddy, so you recon studing a immunology course on it's own which is quite easy to find, is better, then go and add hepetology afterwards???


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Definitely, i have friends who study immunology and they seem too enjoy it, alot more money in that field aswell. Just do course search on UCAS website for them or look at uni's near you to see if they do one. Know St Andrews (where i study) do them but is in Scotland.

It is annoying i agree, my housemate loves spiders and after 4 years of uni is only just getting chance to study them but hardwork has paid off and it is worth it.


----------



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks alot mate!!!

Ucas is good and i will giv it a look over. Were are your friends studying???


----------



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

Im looking at glasgow uni, and read the immunology course and i really don't know if i can sit for 3 or 4 years studying in a course which i will only probs take half out of it because it goes on about cancer and other human health problems, which i don't really need!!!
Immunology with herpetology is exactly want i want to study in, and im not really a class room learner, more of out in the field kind of guy and i think studying some thing im only half intrested in would really bore me, well thats what im scared about happening lol

Can some one please start up a uni course which includes immunology and herpetology please lol


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I've gotta say - a lot of problems humans suffer from animals do to!! So it's not really a waste learning about cancer - cos reptiles get cancer as well.


----------



## NaturalSelecta! (Apr 13, 2008)

A lot of courses out there will contain aspects of what you want to study. The blanket "biology" or "zoology" courses available at most universities can be gradually tailored to more specific fields as you progress through the years and you're allowed more freedom of choice in what modules you take. Also, its never a bad thing to have your course consist of areas related to, but not specifically part of, your main interests. As you have pointed out, a lot of immunology courses will be predominantly based around human medicine unless your looking at veterinary colleges or universities with strong veterinary departments. I guess that what course you take depends on what kind of career it is that you want to end up in? And if you don't have a clue what exactly that is then there's no need to panic, just follow what interests you. Afterall, 3-4 years is a long time and you want to leave with a qualification that benefits you and that you've enjoyed doing.
I'm now in my fourth year studying biology in Sheffield and I've gone from being completely clueless about what I wanted to do to applying for PhDs in evolutionary ecology. I've also done a lot of work on invertebrate immunity and its ecology, a field I fell into by getting work experience with one of the research groups at the uni. So I thouroughly recommend getting yourself out there and try to get some experience with people who are already doing the job or working on the things you want to do.

Good luck :2thumb:


----------



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

Cheers for this mate, it's glad to hear others points of view!!! I will have to give it some time to think as i have a year and a half of college left!!

What i really want to do is go into milking snakes, anti venoms, how the two main types of venom effects the body, work with the two venoms lizards and take samples of there venom, see how the anti venoms we use now can be improved!! That sort of thing!!! I don't mind traveling around the world to do this!!! Does my dream job sound really stupid to others lol because typing this post i feel a bit of an idiot :blush: lol 
If not what would be the best route to take in education or after college get a job working with big reps and venoms rep's!!!????????????

Thanks again guys and look forward to seeing the replys!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

As silly as that sounds what you want to do is too broad. Research immunologists will work on one antivenom for a prolonged period. The research gets ridiculously specific, my mate did his dissertation on one tarantulas venom.

Best of luck with it all.


----------



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

Cheers buddy!! So what do you think my best option's are then???


----------



## nymphetaminemist (Jan 4, 2008)

I know it's a bit late lol but I've applied to study Immunology at Edinburgh and Glasgow next year. Edinburgh get a brilliant reputation and luckily I've been accepted there  The deadline has gone for applying through UCAS this year but I think you still can until June. I know it's a brilliant subject that you can diversify from and there's alot of scope for you to move around within departments when you've got in... Might see you there :lol2:


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

Bangor uni does a postgraduate (masters and phd level) on venoms and reptiles - I go to Liverpool JMU and we had a talk from a guy from Bangor - it was fantastic - really knew his stuff on venoms and composition etc. also on the preys resistance.
May also be worth looking at Liverpool uni as they have the school of tropical medicine and deal with the majority of anti-venom research in this country.
Hope that helps!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Wolfgang Wuster teaches at Bangor hes one of the leading herpetologists in the world, alot of these guys that go out and study reptiles in the wild are obviously scientists, so qualifications in biology, toxicology ect are useful.


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah it was wolfgang that gave us the lecture. I think in Bangor when you get his real expertise is when you are a postgrad, thats what I'm aiming for, in my last year of zoology so hoping to get a 2.1 and get on a masters course.


----------



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

cheers for this guys, its a real eye opener on what is avalible!!!


----------



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

Bangor uni looks the nuts!! Iv emailed them and waitin for a reply and iv asked for a prospectus!!! 
Cheers for all your help guys!!! More advice is welcome lol
:2thumb:


----------

